
NYPD Officers Claim “Consensual” Sex with Teenage Detainee - QAPereo
https://medium.com/iron-ladies/nypd-officers-claim-consensual-sex-with-teenage-detainee-c51afdae4bb9
======
matt_the_bass
Wow! That’s horrible! I can’t believe that anyone thinks that could be legit
even if it is not explicitly against the law.

How about bribery? How about improper use of the vehicle?

